# Anyone in South Korea?



## gckless (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone in the country? Heading there in two weeks for a year or so. Figure I'll try to capture some wildlife when I'm there to keep up my panning skills, as the motorsports I like to shoot are basically non-existent there. I'm not sure there's tons of wildlife either though....


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2016)

There is one active member from SK; his name is escaping me at the moment however.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 22, 2016)

@acparsons ?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 22, 2016)

^ Yes


----------



## acparsons (Dec 23, 2016)

I've been here for a looong time. There is some wildlife. There is a deer corral in Seoul, egrets, ducks, great grey herons, and pheasants. Which city will you be in? I have a lot of contacts here, which I can set you up with. Send a PM and I'll get you up and running in no time.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 24, 2016)

I really wish I had photos from my time at Kunsan AB back in the early 80's. You will find many ops.


----------

